# Rena XP3



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Was in the Woodbridge Petsmart today and noticed they have several Rena XP3's on clearance for $114. Sounds like an awesome deal but would this be overkill for a 50 gallon planted tank? Is the flow rate adjustable? Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ooops. I meant to post this in the freshwater equipment section. My bad.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Evans11 said:


> Was in the Woodbridge Petsmart today and noticed they have several Rena XP3's on clearance for $114. Sounds like an awesome deal but would this be overkill for a 50 gallon planted tank? Is the flow rate adjustable? Let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


I was using an XP3 on my 65 gallon tank and thought it was perfect. I suggest you use the spray bar and yes it comes with an adjustable outflow so you can dial it down if you want.
--
Paul


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

sounds like a great deal. I think more filteration is never a bad thing.


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

So I picked up the Rena XP3 today. I originally saw it on sale for $114.00 but failed to realize it was in the 50% area so I got it for only $57.00 + HST.
Sweet deal. 

For anyone whose interested they have a couple more available.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

omg that's an amazing deal!! how many are left? can you let me know on the exact location? Is it on 7575 Weston Road? I live in markham so it's kinda far for me to get there. want to make sure there are enough for me such that I don't waste a trip.

also, are you sure they didn't make a mistake? lol.. I don't even need another external filter right now but can't go wrong with this deal. =)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw an XP4 on sale for $145 at pet smart on Eglinton near Birchmount. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Evans, I love you man. Just bought XP3 and XP4 for $140 total. They still have an XP1 for anyone interested. Thanks again Evans for heads up!


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

RevoBuda said:


> Evans, I love you man. Just bought XP3 and XP4 for $140 total. They still have an XP1 for anyone interested. Thanks again Evans for heads up!


No problem RevoBuda. Ya the XP1 should be about $35. Awsome deal.


----------

